# Couple Of Cider Questions



## fnqbrew (22/5/10)

I was having a few beers the other night with a couple of guys I know from another forum. When I mentioned I was making a cider for SWMBO and that I was nearly ready to bung it in the keg, one of them gave me a look of horror. Basically, he says I shouldn't put cider in a metal container, only glass. I'm sure I've read of other people here that have kegged their cider. So, is there any problem with kegs (& PET bottles) for cider?

Also, what's the best way to clear up a cider? Should I rack it off to a clearing cube and condition for a couple of weeks? Add gelatin? Don't worry about it?


----------



## Stuster (22/5/10)

I've got a cider in my keg now and certainly many have done it before. I have no idea why you shouldn't do that. Did your mate give any reason for this opinion?

I don't worry about adding anything to my ciders. Time works well IMO.


----------



## manticle (22/5/10)

You can treat cider like you would beer - rack, cold condition, fine or just leave to age

Any or all of the above will work. Personally I rack, cold condition and gelatine fine but you can keg it and forget it too.

I don't keg but I know tons of people do so I'm not aware of any reason why it would be recommended against.


----------



## Airgead (22/5/10)

Cider is more acid than a beer. Its more like a wine. There is a common (but incorrect) view that the extra acid will react with the metal.

It might be an issue with things like brass fittings or aluminium but with a stainless keg you aren't going to have a problem. Winemakers keep wine in stainless for months or years. I've had ciders in kegs for up to 2 years with no issues.

Keg away.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## fnqbrew (24/5/10)

Thanks guys. The advice is much appreciated. It turn out the cider isn't as ready as I thought. Nearly two weeks in the fermenter and it's still slowly bubbling away. Tastes pretty good for a first effort, although it's still early days. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Verbyla (24/5/10)

If we're on the topic of questions for kegged cider I have a few of my own for simple ciders

What's the gravity range to stop fermentation for cider if you want it draught???
What's the gravity range to stop fermentation for cider if you want it sweet???

When I use the terms sweet and draught I guess it could be best compare to that of strongbow.... and yes I know it's a very very average cider ^_^ , it's just a good reference as most people have tried it.

Is the conditioning period the same as when bottled(2-3 months)??? 

I'll be filtering my cider through a keg to keg inline filter so with most of the yeast gone and very low temperatures I'm pretty confident I'll be able to stop fermentation where I want it. Anyone think otherwise???


----------

